# We're finally here! Power Question??



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

Well we are finally here - actually at the moment only I am here as hubby has flown back to the UK yesterday (must be on one of the only flights that got back) and I have internet 

TV should be up and running later.

Anyway my computer needs a UPS (uninterruptible power supply) - ploan was to bring one over from the UK but my geeky friend has said with different voltages etc.... it won't work properly :confused2:

So.......... does anyone know what I need? I'm running a PC, LCD monitor and external USB hard drive - think 1000v should do the trick, and will one from the UK work? Or where do I get one here and any idea what I need?

As always any help appreciated.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

natalieml said:


> Well we are finally here - actually at the moment only I am here as hubby has flown back to the UK yesterday (must be on one of the only flights that got back) and I have internet
> 
> TV should be up and running later.
> 
> ...


Ask the chap who's coming to sort your TV out, he seems to know everything!!

Jo xxx


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

jojo said:


> Ask the chap who's coming to sort your TV out, he seems to know everything!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Thanks Hun - I will do. I haven't heard from him yet so I hope he is still coming?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Just asked OH, voltage is the same, but you can get them at most of the DIY/PC shops around here. 

Jo xxx


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Do you have a computer shop near you? Try asking there, you must have one because even we have those. Also I have found computers and accessories, plus any repairs are far cheaper than the U.K.,

Hepa


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Voltage here is the same as UK but you do get more peaks and dips, so a UPS adapter is desirable for IT equipment. You can get them in any electrical superstore.


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

alcalaina said:


> voltage here is the same as uk but you do get more peaks and dips, so a ups adapter is desirable for it equipment. You can get them in any electrical superstore.


*not*!!!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

country boy said:


> *not*!!!!!



Its within 10 volts which doesnt make any difference

Jo xxx


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

jojo said:


> Its within 10 volts which doesnt make any difference
> 
> Jo xxx


Agreed..in theory, but at 230 volts, with a legal 10% plus or minus by Spanish law, you can be regularly expecting 210 volts which will burn out motors in fridges etc quicker than that. 250 volts at the higher end are no problem for Britsih goods but on top of that you do get "Spikes" ( we once had 310 volts )which is where a UPS is so necessary. All I was pointing out was that the voltages are NOT the same between our two countries. We regularly see only 190 volts for hours at a time...some mornings the toaster can't even brown the bread


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

I've got 2, a Unitek 800w & a Zigor 650w . The 1st runs computer, monitor, router, internet telephone adaptot plus some other piece of nonsense that the telephone needs, & also a laptop. The 2nd runs my computer & monitor. Make sure you get one that comes with a cd that you can programme so that if the computer is on when youre not their & there's a power cut it will shut it down automatically. both of mine cost 45€'seach. With regards to voltage it doesn't matter anymore as the uk stuff has for many years been able to run at 220v as that is the european standard with a + or - of 10%. It used to be 6% - in the uk & + 10%.


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

Don't skimp on price when choosing a UPS. A cheap and nasty one can do more damage than not having one at all. I have several of various capacities and they are all from here:

Salicru

If you fill in the details of your equipment you will get an indication of the size of UPS that you need.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

country boy said:


> Agreed..in theory, but at 230 volts, with a legal 10% plus or minus by Spanish law, you can be regularly expecting 210 volts which will burn out motors in fridges etc quicker than that. 250 volts at the higher end are no problem for Britsih goods but on top of that you do get "Spikes" ( we once had 310 volts )which is where a UPS is so necessary. All I was pointing out was that the voltages are NOT the same between our two countries. We regularly see only 190 volts for hours at a time...some mornings the toaster can't even brown the bread


If you consistently get low voltage you can get something done about it. There is an organisation that's nothing to do with the electricity supply companies that will install test meters at various points in the property , normally for a period of 1 month that records the peaks & troughs of the voltage . If they consider there's a problem then they instruct the supply company to rectify the situation within a certain period of time at no cost to the customer. I know a man who was renting & consistently got voltage as low as 167 , He complained to his german landlord who got these people in & Iberdrola had to run complete new cables to the house. Unfortunately I don't know who you contact, they are some sort of 'supply watchdog', & the chap who had it done has now returned to the UK !


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Hepa said:


> Do you have a computer shop near you? Try asking there, you must have one because even we have those. Also I have found computers and accessories, plus any repairs are far cheaper than the U.K.,
> 
> Hepa


I found the opposite.......
The cheapest decent laptop I could find here with English-installed OS was 400 euros for a bog standard Acer. Son brought over a higher-spec Acer Aspire, cost pounds380 reduced from over pounds500 from PC World.
The general opinion on this forum seems to be that all things electrical are cheaper in the UK....
About this UPS thingy......I just brought my laptop, tv etc over from the UK , plugged them in and they worked. No problems.
Should I be thinking about one of these devices?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> I found the opposite.......
> The cheapest decent laptop I could find here with English-installed OS was 400 euros for a bog standard Acer. Son brought over a higher-spec Acer Aspire, cost pounds380 reduced from over pounds500 from PC World.
> The general opinion on this forum seems to be that all things electrical are cheaper in the UK....
> About this UPS thingy......I just brought my laptop, tv etc over from the UK , plugged them in and they worked. No problems.
> Should I be thinking about one of these devices?


It protects you from high & low voltage & power cuts & surges. I invested in the 1st one as the power going off , then attempted re-starts by the auto facility at the sub station completely scrambled the wifes computer, some years back. It was cheaper to invest in one than paying to have the computer sorted out ! the benefit with it is that if you leave the computer running whilst out & the power goes off after the set period that's adjustable, it'll shut the computer down correctly.


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

In my opinion they are practically a "pre-requisite" for computers and " Highly Recommended" for TV and Hi-Fi equipment, especially in Spain. 
Money extremely well spent. 
They do however have a battery life so expect to have to do a replacement in 4/5 years. Google Salicru if you want a good Spanish make. They are PDG!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Excuse my ignorance...but is that the same device that Americans call a 'spike' protector?
a kind of plug?


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Excuse my ignorance...but is that the same device that Americans call a 'spike' protector?
> a kind of plug?


It's a bit more than that, it is basically a box of batteries which cut in if the power fails and protect your work on a computer by giving you time to close it down properly ( the more expensive ones do it for you if you are absent). Also it has a built in spike protector so you are protected from surges as well.


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

A good UPS will have the facility to connect it to the computer so that if there is a power cut and you are not present to close down the computer the UPS will do a proper shutdown a few minutes before the batteries run out.

The Salicru ones also have a power monitor and will record all instances of high or low voltage and other fluctuations which you can save and use to prove to the electricity company that there is a problem with your supply.


----------

